# Logan 1875 And 820 Parts Swap



## John_Dennis (Feb 3, 2016)

I have 2 logan 10 inch lathes.  An 820 with the motor on the back and a 1875 with the motor in a steel cabinet.  The 820 is in better shape, but because of space constraints, I need a lathe with under-mount motor.  Can I swap parts to put the 820 on the 1875 cabinet? I would need to swap the spindle, motor mounts and belt covers.

Is this feasible?

Another option might be to find a bed in better condition.  How hard would it be to align everything on a new bed?

-John


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 3, 2016)

mixing and matching beds can be trouble, so I don't recommend it.  Seems like if the beds are the same length with same mounting holes in the feet, there should be way to do it.  Also, are both driven by same type of belt?  And can belts align with cabinet countershaft?  Just some things to check before you get too far into it.


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't think there's much difference between those two models but I'm no expert.  If it were me, I'd contact Logan Actuator and ask them - they're the real experts. 

John


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 5, 2016)

Have you actually measured the footprint of both machines?  The difference isn't much.  I've had both models (currently have an 1875) and I prefer the 820. It's so much easier to just lift the cover and change speeds on the 820 as compared to bending over and reaching inside the cabinet....but maybe I'm just lazy.  As far as swapping parts,  you'll find that a lot of the parts are compatible.


----------

